
Son of ACTA: meet the next secret copyright treaty - chaostheory
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/03/son-of-acta-meet-the-next-secret-copyright-treaty.ars
======
sdkmvx
"The US government, still trying to secure final passage for the drafted-in-
secret Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement (ACTA)" and "Once again, the
chapter was drafted in secret and has been classified for at least four years
after negotiations end."

Like a secret law? I thought supposedly classically liberal and democratic
countries weren't supposed to have those.

The whole DMCA thing disgusts me. Once I buy something, then I should be held
in good faith not to infringe on copyright rights. If I do, then I could see
issues, but not before. I suppose the problem is that we've redefined
'infringe' to mean making possible for anyone to infringe, no matter what my
intentions were.

This is as if we were to hold gun manufacturers responsible for all gun
injury, or auto manufacturers responsible for all car accidents, or
construction workers responsible for earthquake damage, or office suppliers
responsible for eyes poked out by thrown pencils, or &c., &c., &c., the inane
list goes on and on...

Not a lawyer, but required to say so by lawyers.

~~~
bluedanieru
>Like a secret law? I thought supposedly classically liberal and democratic
countries weren't supposed to have those.

This is the US we're talking about though, so I don't get your point.

~~~
sdkmvx
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I was under the impression that both ACTA and TPP
were primarily written by the US. In any case, the US is involved, and
supporting secret laws is pretty bad for a country that keeps going on about
how they support democracy everywhere.

Edit:

    
    
      This *is* the US we're talking about though, so I don't get your point.
    

Did this say 'is' when I first replied? I replied as if it said 'isn't.' It is
possible I managed to misread, but I'm fairly sure...

~~~
Natsu
I believe he's being sarcastic.

------
yuhong
As I said on Slashdot: I bet the MBAs who were trained to control didn't help.
Nor does "shareholder value". Any idea on how to finally fix all this?

~~~
rosser
"There are four boxes to be used in defense of liberty: soap, ballot, jury,
and ammo. Use them in that order."

